# open vulva in pregnant doe



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

My ND doe has 4 weeks to go. She's acting normal, but today her vulva is a bit open. Eating, chewing cud, active, but never seen her vulva do this since breeding. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, that is normal.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That's normal progression. Have you seen her pass her "mucus plug" yet? You may find it on her tail, etc., that is normal too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. No mucous plug yet. She's not due till around the 20th of May. I thought my other doe was due a week before... but now I'm thinking she might go after this one. She came in first, but then came in again a week later... so I'm wondering now (based on their behavior) if she didn't take the first time. Seems that Soleil (the one pictured) is doing everything first, then Laurel shows the same behavior a few days later. Guess we'll see! I just hope they kid while I'm home!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

that is normal but are you sure of the date? She looks to be filling up nice as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep normal  getting closer! 4 weeks will fly by


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

The date could be later, but can't be much earlier. The buck didn't arrive until Dec 15th and didnt show ANY interest in her for the first several days (he was completely smitten with my other doe). To be honest, for the first month or two I wasn't even convinced she took. He had my larger doe all nasty lookin' "down there" (I was still milking at the time... so the evidence was hard to miss!) due to pursuing her 24/7. But it really only looked like he bred my smaller doe once - and not nearly as uh... vigorously as the other.  LOL So I'm glad they're both definitely preggo!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

She's been quite puffy for the last few weeks - and I think both are starting to fill their bags. Not a lot... but some. I can't wait for cute lil fluffballs!!!!  Knowing I want to keep a doeling just makes it that much more exciting!


----------

